# 2004 Chevy Trailblazer Stock Stereo Question



## xPrisoner (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if the stock 2004 trailblazer stereo has an output for an amplifier to hook up a subwoofer. Any help is useful


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Doesn't look like it.

| ITEM | WIRE COLOR |POL| WIRE LOCATION |
| 12V|red (x2) |+ |ignition harness |
| STARTER|yellow |+ |ignition harness |
| IGNITION|pink |+ |ignition harness |
| SECOND IGNITION|white |+ |ignition harness |
| ACCESSORY|orange |+ |ignition harness |
| SECOND ACCESSORY|brown |+ |ignition harness |
| POWER LOCK|use Directed module | | |
| POWER UNLOCK|part #455G *3 | | |
| LOCK MOTOR|gray  | |driver door module in door |
| UNLOCK MOTOR|tan | |driver door module in door |
| DISARM DEFEAT|tan | |relay box under rear seat |
| PARKING LIGHTS +|brown | |driver kick panel |
| PARKING LIGHTS -|gray/black | |headlight switch |
| HEADLIGHTS|white |- |headlight switch |
| DOOR TRIGGER|gray/black |+ |underdash lt or dri A pillar|
| DOME SUPERVISION|comes on with disarm| | |
| TRUNK/HATCH PIN|pink/black *1 |- |liftgate module |
| HOOD PIN|pink/black |- |pin switch or BCM |
| FCTRY ALARM ARM| | | |
|FCTRY ALRM DISARM|lt. green |- |driver door module in door |
| TACHOMETER|white | |blue plug, pin 49 @ PCM *2 |
| SPEED SENSE|green/white | |blue plug, pin 32 @ PCM *2 |
| BRAKE WIRE|white |+ |brake pedal switch |
| HORN TRIGGER|black or blk/yel |- |steering column |
| WIPERS| | | |
| LF WINDOW UP/DN|blue - brown |A |driver door module |
| RF WINDOW UP/DN|lt. blue - tan |A |front passenger door module |
| LR WINDOW UP/DN|blue - brown |A |LR window switch |
| RR WINDOW UP/DN|blue - brown |A |RR window switch |
| SUN RF OPN/CLOSE|blue/red - blue |A |sun roof motor |
| RADIO 12V|orange |+ |radio |
| RADIO GROUND|black/white |- |radio |
| RADIO SWITCH| | | |
| RADIO ILLUMINATE|brown/white (dimmer)|+ |radio |
| POWER ANTENNA|gray |+ |radio |
| LF SPEAKER|tan - gray | |radio |
| RF SPEAKER|lt. green - green | |radio |
| LR SPEAKER|brown - yellow | |radio |
| RR SPEAKER|blue - lt. blue | |radio |


----------

